# Excersie thread ( overweight like me)



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2019)

Is anyone else trying to get into better shape?
I was 170 lbs when I moved to liberty 2 years ago
Now I at 200 lbs unfortunately


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2019)

22 minutes on treadmill little over 1 mile.


----------



## NYDB (Aug 15, 2019)

Get fit in the gym, lose weight in the kitchen

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2019)

NY DirtBag said:


> Get fit in the gym, lose weight in the kitchen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app



Exactly what I doing 
I fortune for my excersie gym at apartment complex
I don't drive a car anymore
Been much better diet now that I have choice on what I eat
Also being on antidepressants and medicine to reduce my anxiety also interfere with
Healthy life sides effect so


----------



## skiur (Aug 20, 2019)

Summer is for booze & BBQ, putting on the pounds.  Once it cools off enough to start hiking is when I start losing my extra summer pounds and getting in shape for ski season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 20, 2019)

No Alcohol for me enjoy your alcohol lol
Just did 40 minutes on treadmill with 10 minutes break in between 2 20 minutes cycles 




skiur said:


> Summer is for booze & BBQ, putting on the pounds.  Once it cools off enough to start hiking is when I start losing my extra summer pounds and getting in shape for ski season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2019)

Today be getting some good much needed excersie by walking 4 miles with several breaks 
And lots of water drinking
So lucky to live in Scotctown next to Middletown
Eating lunch at quick check 
1/4 of way with today goal.
Rain coat and umbrella in my backpack .


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2019)

5 miles total walked today
Plus on treadmill in my apartment another 2 miles . 40 minutes wish AC was on their


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2019)

Walking today outside with many breaks
Let's wait to mid fall when temperatures are forecasted for hiking at the highest of 60 degree s
I walking outside and it's crazy salty sweat that gets in my eyes kind of blindness while I trying to see cars


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2019)

Walking today about 3 miles outside in the rain
Use to be was good day for me to be outside walking 
I guess the doctor says because of diabetes 2 and medicine for this and medicine for anxiety is making my eyes salty sweat so bad I can even see 
Diabetes 2 sucks


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2019)

30 minutes walk this afternoon to quick check eat 
The 2 miles in 40 minutes on treadmill on speed 3
Incline 3.o


----------



## NYDB (Aug 30, 2019)

Scotty

incorporate some weight lifting too.  Doesn't have to be too heavy.  twice a week or so should do it.  

Never abandon your strength..


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Sep 9, 2019)

This might be a little hardcore for now given your situation but I longboard 3 miles round trip penn station to job site everyday, then 4-5 days a week I hike the hills by me 3-5 miles depending on the route with lots of incline and decline carrying a 20lb kettlebell.

Carrying one forces you to engage all your core muscles to maintain a proper posture and stride while also blasting all your leg muscles. Switch hands every half mile, you can do it more often if you’re dominant side is way stronger than your weak side the key is to keep the intervals even though. Ive honestly found it to be the best all around workout for skiing, something to work towards.  
Keep up the walking for now till you can get to a point of walking 30 minutes without stopping at a brisk pace, then start to mix in the varying terrain and then start small with the weight.


----------



## Bayside (Sep 11, 2019)

NY DirtBag said:


> Scotty
> 
> incorporate some weight lifting too.  Doesn't have to be too heavy.  twice a week or so should do it.
> 
> Never abandon your strength..



Agreed. You lose muscle mass every year after about 35, and it is really hard to ever get it back. That muscle helps your metabolism burn more calories.


----------

